# IPOD TO SENTRA 01' SE Question



## DreS1 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hello, I have a 2001 Sentra SE. I havent change the system, its the stock version, and I wanted to know a way to listen to my IPOD in the car system with the best quality. I tried the fm transmitter but it sounds garbage. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

get an alpine HU, alpine is coming out with an iPod car adapter that uses their AI-Net input


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not completely sure if Ipod is like the Creative nomad jukebox mp3 players but I think you're doomed to have it sound like garbage in your car. For Creative they actually took away the bass and programmed the player like that. Their reasoning is because headphones would distort bass. I have a Aux import on my stock headunit [04 spec V] and got a male/male jack from radio shack and plugged my mp3 player into that but it's painful to listen to...I just can't stand the tinny-ness of the sound.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm sure you've seen the BMW commercial where they have the Radio/IPOD integration. I think it's a cool idea alltogether, however since I'm too poor to afford an IPOD, I'm quite happy with MP3 CDs. I have over 120 albums stored on my computer. I've lately copied them all to CD-Rs and named them albums 1, 2, 3, 4, etc. 10CDs = ~100Albums . If there's a random mix I wanna do, I jus copy the songfiles to a CD-RW.

Anyway, since I have an Alpine CDA-7995, I can just play the mp3 discs right off the player. In the future I may get an MP3 12-disc changer for AI-net and I'll have 120 full albums at my fingertips all the time.

What I'm saying is, if you already have the IPOD, it would definately be a good idea to get that new adaptor. IPODS are great b/c they're integrating them with just about anything. But just using MP3 CDs works just fine as well.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

heres mine 









runing on a JVC KD-LX111 through the external input .. no loss in sound quality at all .. to me it sounds even better :thumbup:


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

The alpine unit is out, we just installed one for Automobile Magizine last week in their long term Scion xB. I really like it, the IPod even displays the Alpine logo when its pluged up. You could also do what OmegaManEX did through the aux inputs on any radio that has them. Thats probably the cheapest way to go. But with the Alpine set up, its controlled from the radio like a changer would be. Its really a kick ass piece.


----------

